
Are You Smarter Than the Compiler? - philk10
https://spin.atomicobject.com/2016/06/27/smarter-than-compiler/#.V3EjyP7gUgg.hackernews
======
gus_massa
It would be nice to see a fake "decompiled" version of the assembler code, so
it's easier to understand.

